# Do I get yelled at?



## Lilysmom (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd like to describe what I've got going and welcome comments, suggestions and even if needed the 'oh my god don't!s'. 

The coop is 4'x5' and approx 4'tall; the attached run is 8'x3.5' with one section being 2.5' high and an expanded section 5' long x 4' high. The whole thing is wired and has a roof with an additional umbrella for shade. There is some wide driftwood on the ground and additional branches higher up. Living in here are: 1 pair Old German Owl pigeons (they go up to perch); 1 pair Jacobin pigeons (they never seem to consider anything other than ground level); one King pigeon - I just got a call today thet my friend has a mate for her!-to be brought to me soon - she has taken over the coop and gets comfy in the straw bedding and 6 Cotournix quail (they hang out on the sandy side and never perch on anything).

The Cots have their feeder of GBS 28%. The Jacobins have been spotted tasting it on occasion, but not eating it regularly. The pigeons get pigeon feed spread 2x daily and all eat well. Oh - and I throw in a cup of scratch every now and then... Everyone shares the waterer and bath. The girls who are of age (Jacobin & quail) are laying regularly. There is a peck now and then and certainly no bloodshed. 

I intend to stick with only these three pair of pigeons and either pull eggs or rehome any young. Definitely I want to enjoy them as a hobby, not breed. They are in pairs for their comfort more than anything...

Phew - okay, thanks for reading so far! 

Does this sound like a reasonable situation? Do I need to expand their quarters? I worry that in my "newbieness" I may think they are fine while overlooking something that would make them happier.....

Oh - and yes! I'm reading through the stickies here as quickly as i can! 

TIA for any guidance...


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Sounds like it is a fine situation. Only suggestion I have are: 1) Make sure the wire is secure. Many people starting out will use chicken wire because it is cheap and easy to work with. A much better option is 1/2 inch hardware cloth. 2) Stick with pulling their eggs if you don't want more birds. Sometimes it is difficult to rehome birds locally, and it can be expensive to do so when there is shipping involved.

Best of luck with your venture.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is you're quail may need higher protein than the pigeons and keeping that seperate may be hard...pigeons should not be on high protein for long periods or it taxes their kidneys.. quail eat bugs and seeds so they do well with higher proteins.


----------



## Lilysmom (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you both for responding! Run is wired w/ 1/4" hardware cloth . Security has been tested by "my warden" = wolf/husky mix. If Kaya can't get in...nothing can get in! She also insures that no predator will cause trouble on our property, so win/win.

Thanks for the heads up on too much protein for the piggies! The Cots are adults and can switch to a lower protein, so I will get on that!

Thanks again!


----------



## Lilysmom (Jun 24, 2012)

lower protein feed - check frozen peas for piggies - check 

My "female"'s mate arrived yesterday. "She" went berserk. Chasing, cooing/growling/pecking..... -was given 2 (for sure) hens today- introduced them....no problem....ya - she's a he! Seperated the 2 pair and all is good and happy. 

BTW: The first one (white King) and one hen went into the big run here with chickens, a pheasant and a rabbit. First thing it did? Mount the rabbit......


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Excellent*

Everything sounds good, just be sure that the wire is secure, they all have the appropriate feed, and that there are enough water containers. I highly recommend removing the eggs if you do not have a plan to accomodate more birds. The new birds can be hard to sell, and sometimes finding a home isn't easy.


----------

